# The Best Vittoria Tires



## Cave_giant (Dec 12, 2020)

Mazza has no disadvantages?

It has atrocious traction on wet roots or rock. 
Great at everything else, so good pattern, but let down by a second rate rubber compound.


----------



## FactoryMatt (Apr 25, 2018)

Today i learned Pirelli MTB tires are made by Vittoria, or at least the same factory that Vittoria uses (Lion tires?). so if you like vittoria casing, etc but want a different tread, take a look at Pirelli.

same casing, same "B.01" marker on mine. the rubber layer terminates the same way. rubber compound may be different. the pirellis also don't have the mold flash that the vittorias do. but the casings and origin seem to be identical.

"Vittoria's Lion Tyres factory in Bangkok not only produces Vittoria branded tires, but it is a large OEM tire maker for numerous high-end tire brands. "









Bangkok Flood No Threat to Lion Tyres


BANGKOK, Thailand (BRAIN)—Vittoria’s Lion Tyres factory in Bangkok not only produces Vittoria branded tires, but it is a large OEM tire maker for numerous high-end tire brands. As floodwaters continue to rise in Bangkok, officials at Lyon Tires say so far its factory is not affected. “The water...




www.bicycleretailer.com


----------



## Vincyboy (Mar 6, 2011)

Cave_giant said:


> Mazza has no disadvantages?
> 
> It has atrocious traction on wet roots or rock.
> Great at everything else, so good pattern, but let down by a second rate rubber compound.


Can you please measure the gaps between the side knobs? They look really distant from one to an other... The thread remind me the DHF a bit I think I would prefer the Mozza.

You complained about the traction on wet conditions. May I ask how much pressure you dropped before riding? (if the sidewalls are too stiff, we have to work them a bit before they become friendly. i.e. Spesh BlkdDMND construction) Are you riding with insert (cush-core or others)?

Thanks man


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

Vincyboy said:


> Can you please measure the gaps between the side knobs? They look really distant from one to an other... The thread remind me the DHF a bit I think I would prefer the Mozza.
> 
> You complained about the traction on wet conditions. May I ask how much pressure you dropped before riding? (if the sidewalls are too stiff, we have to work them a bit before they become friendly. i.e. Spesh BlkdDMND construction) Are you riding with insert (cush-core or others)?
> 
> Thanks man


Hi,

I normally run my pressures quite low as I like grip and my for moves fast enough to prevent rim outs. 
Normally run 14.6 psi on my Dhr2 2.6 on front. 
I needed to run these at min 18 to support the tyre.

I should have been clearer, the tread pattern is great. If the knobs penetrate the soil the traction is amazing. Good in sloppy mud and soil.

What it is appaling at is when the ground is hard. If the knobs don't penetrate then traction is provided by the rubber compound, this is what sucks.

If the tyre was made with a good rubber like maxxis max terra then this would be my favourite tyre.

Unfortunately going over roots it rides like a £10 tyre.


----------



## TylerVernon (Nov 10, 2019)

Best Vittoria front tire is a Martello with the center knob row cut out. Best Vittoria rear tires don't exist anymore - Goma and Morsa discontinued.


----------

